# Triarch Stalkers



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's my first attempt at a Stalker Conversion. I used the Ghost Ark kit for these two. Comments welcome.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't help but feel like saying, remove the front and rear leg. If you're having issues with balance, cut the rib cage at the "knee" and reposition it, then add the two removed legs onto the sides with the other four....

Other than that, good show.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I started with four legs, it was unbalanced. Thanks for the input! I might try trimming the legs off one of them to see what it looks like.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with Icarsun, the front and rear legs look awkward. You might fix the balance issue by having three legs on each side rather than a front and rear leg, if you have the room to squeeze them in.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

You could give it a little bit of hovering effect by curling the legs in just a bit and putting it on a a flying base. But if anything I would also trim the front and back legs off and work on the balance another way. Maybe take the side legs and spread them out some so he has a wider stance. But good conversions overall, can't wait to see them completed and painted up.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I like it, one of the better conversions I have seen so far. Same comments as the above.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

i feel like the ends of the legs should come to a point more but perhaps im just being to picky


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

As has been said ,one 
of the better conversions .
nice one


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I decided this pair is going to leave the front and back legs intact. I did some "prefitting", and I just don't like the look without those pair legs. Tonight I should be able to post the WIP photos of the models with some paint on them.


----------

